# thinking of leaving the reserves, looking for some info over the summer



## jimloser (18 Jun 2013)

I was sworn into the Reserves in December of 2012. I was almost immediately thrown into part time training, but left only after a few weekends due to personal and family issues.

I resolved that I would try again, preferably full time when such things wouldn't get in the way and I could fully immerse myself in the army life. Unfortunately, the budget cuts have made getting full time training impossible and I'm undecided as to whether or not I should switch to the regular forces.

Unfortunately, these personal and family issues have continued to hamper my life outside the Reserves as well. We've all been released for the summer break and I've had a fair amount of time to think. I'm leaning closer and closer to simply leaving completely so that I can deal with these issues. There's no way I can deal with them and the added stress of training at the same time. Unfortunately, it does not look like the situation will change any time soon.

My question is, if I do decide to quit, is there anywhere I can send in my memo over the summer break? Or do I have to wait until the fall when we start parading again and do it then?


----------



## Teager (18 Jun 2013)

Your unit should have day staff working. You can do up your memo and bring it into your OR. The OR will then pass it up along to the approriate CoC.

Have you spoken with your units RSM? Perhaps while dealing with your family issues you can go on ED&T for a certain time and see if the issues your having can be dealt with before putting in your release. I do suggest speaking to your unit before making any suggestions as they can assist better in guiding you in the  right direction.


----------

